# Ouch



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You just have to watch it again, and again, and.....

I can get through there.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

I also watched that a few times I am surprised at how many drove into them I would be suing the authorities, that is positively lethal. Is it signposted correctly to warn people. If you are new to the town and behind a bus which covers the sign you don't stand a chance.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

It's in manchester and is clearly sign posted.

They get what they deserve for being so stupid seems to be the common opinion.


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Krull I was brought up in Manchester and thought I recognized the place but haven't been back there for about three years, wouldn't I have been in for a shock going round the town.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Saphire said:


> I also watched that a few times I am surprised at how many drove into them I would be suing the authorities, that is positively lethal. Is it signposted correctly to warn people. If you are new to the town and behind a bus which covers the sign you don't stand a chance.


That's why the opening shot of the film was the flashing no entry signs.

Regards Frank


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Saphire said:


> Krull I was brought up in Manchester and thought I recognized the place but haven't been back there for about three years, wouldn't I have been in for a shock going round the town.


Not unless you drive through no entry signs.....

This clip has been on the news a lot in the NW. Drivers are trying to tail gate authorised vehicles.

Admittedly damage is horrific, but signs are very clear and access is through pinch points. Really is impossible to drive through by mistake.

You've got to admit that it does teach people a lesson in 'actions and consequences'.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I hear that they are to be fitted at CC sites and used on those offenders who park facing the wrong way.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Made me laff! Stupid people.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I think it's a brilliant idea, somebody is always going to try & beat the system, it won't work in Manchester.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Bollards*

Theyve got one in Cheltenham, although its clearly marked, people seem to be able to bust it and it keeps going out of order, I think the Council should pursue the drivers for the cost of the damage. Good to see the mail van can drop it, they hadnt thought of that down here until they refused to empty the main po box!

MIke & ann!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

crazylady said:


> I think it's a brilliant idea, somebody is always going to try & beat the system, it won't work in Manchester.


In my time I've travelled to North America, South America, Africa, China and all over the Continent but never to Manchester - am I missing something or should I just keep pointing in another direction?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

When they were first installed in Cambridge city centre, all our fire appliances were fitted with the transponders.
On the way to a shout one night, a mini cab driver tried to follow the pump and was subsequently left stranded, a few inches off the ground. 

We heard later that the car had been written off as a result. 

Jock.


----------

